
Bitcoin Backlash: Back to the Drawing Board? - rbcgerard
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/2017/10/bitcoin-backlash-back-to-drawing-board.html
======
tzakrajs
Orthogonal, but related: Bitcoins are used in illegal arbitrage and they are
traceable to the current holder. Why shouldn't a Bitcoin holder worry that
their local government won't compel them with laws to relinquish their
Bitcoin?

